
Covid-19 Vaccine Shipped, and Drug Trials Start - floetic
https://time.com/5790545/first-covid-19-vaccine/
======
codeulike
_Moderna loads its vaccine with mRNA that codes for the right coronavirus
proteins which then get injected into the body. Immune cells in the lymph
nodes can process that mRNA and start making the protein in just the right way
for other immune cells to recognize and mark them for destruction.

As Dr. Stephen Hoge, president of Moderna, told TIME earlier this month, “mRNA
is really like a software molecule in biology. So our vaccine is like the
software program to the body, which then goes and makes the [viral] proteins
that can generate an immune response.”_

That's pretty interesting, has this worked for any other virus?

